# Portuguese polyphonists aint a joke, in rennaissance departement, great stuff



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Duarte Lobo and Manuel Cardoso are top guns of portgual polyphonies, than there are incredible missa frm Maghalaes, the only thing is protuguese is a small country big history(columbus conquest of new world per se)but the history of classical composers there is rather oscur people except me and devouted musicologist en herbe share a liking for there andeveaor , there achiavements.

I would says it's not fair to bash portugal geneous of polyphonie, i endorse and credit and have high estime for there music there artform,, my respect to people of portugal.

:tiphat:


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

I agree that Portuguese composers are rather obscure. I will have to look into them more.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Francis Poulenc try these two offering on naxos , name:
1-Portuguese polyphonies
2- Lobo and cardoso 

This is a good start, i dont underestimated the talent in this part of iberic pennisula, thanks for sharing your interrests.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Francis Poulenc try these two offering on naxos , name:
> 1-Portuguese polyphonies
> 2- Lobo and cardoso
> 
> This is a good start, i dont underestimated the talent in this part of iberic pennisula, thanks for sharing your interrests.


Just listened to a small excerpt of Lobo's polyphony. Beautiful music, but I can barely hear the difference between this and other Renaissance music. My ear is untrained for music of this historical period. I am going to give it a chance and listen to it over a few weeks to see if I can get my ear used to it.


----------

